# Pollack angeln in Norwegen



## Jesco Peschutter (21. Februar 2020)

Diskussionsthema zu Artikel Pollack angeln in Norwegen.


----------



## Seele (21. Februar 2020)

Schöner Bericht. Pollack angeln liebe ich einfach. Stumpfes pilken mit Christbaum kann ja jeder. Aber schöne Pollacks von den Felsen weg zupfen ist schon ne andre Liga. 
Ich Fisch allerdings noch ne Runde feiner. 10er Schnur auf einer 2500er Rolle. Das langt völlig wenn man seine Geschirr bedienen kann.


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht. Pollack angeln liebe ich einfach. Stumpfes pilken mit Christbaum kann ja jeder. Aber schöne Pollacks von den Felsen weg zupfen ist schon ne andre Liga.
> Ich Fisch allerdings noch ne Runde feiner. 10er Schnur auf einer 2500er Rolle. Das langt völlig wenn man seine Geschirr bedienen kann.


Da wird es auch erst richtig interessant, wenn der Fisch mal sauber Schnur nimmt und die Rollenbremse La Paloma pfeift. Tumb einleiern ist was für die Grobschlächter.


----------



## Seele (21. Februar 2020)

Richtig, da geht's ab, aber das ist ja auch genau das Ziel.


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2020)

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass der auch in der Pfanne eine wirklich Bella Figura macht!


----------



## Seele (21. Februar 2020)

Eine bessere als der Köhler vor Allem.


----------

